# Fishing picking up alog the beach



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Been chasing the mullet from Ocean Lakes up to the Holiday Inn & catching some nice blues.
Look for the darker spots in the suds & you will see the mullet & Manhaden braking water. I was using a Pt Jude Tin ( Ovel in shape with a dressed hook bucktail ) cast behind the scools of bait fish & reel right through them. Fish on everytime. 6 Blues in about an hour. All Blues released to catch another day!:fishing:


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Sorry for the double post!:redface:


----------



## gcfisherman (Oct 21, 2008)

Good to see you again Ron, my boys enjoyed seeing the flies and also enjoyed catching those flounders and those trout Sunday morning. Best of luck with the fishing in Nov.


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

gcfisherman said:


> Good to see you again Ron, my boys enjoyed seeing the flies and also enjoyed catching those flounders and those trout Sunday morning. Best of luck with the fishing in Nov.


Right back at you buddy. You son's are very well manored little gentleman & you raised them well. You should be proud of yourself. 
Good luck with the Basketball team & have a wonderful Thanksgiving......Ron


----------



## gcfisherman (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks, good thing they take after their mother!


----------



## Dominic (Oct 12, 2010)

The fishing is my favorite hobby and i am crazy about it and i enjoy any information related to it,thanks for discussing this topic.


----------



## Phishy Rasta (Oct 15, 2010)

Caught 3 small blues this morning around 8 oclock at 48th. ave N.


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

I think I might Come Give there a Shot this afternoon when i get off work just have to be carefull cause Tomorrow i must make it to my brothers for my Neices First Birthday.


----------

